# Andriuskevicius returns to Arkansas



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

CLEVELAND, March 2 - The Cleveland Cavaliers have reassigned forward/center Martynas Andriuskevicius to the Arkansas RimRockers of the NBA Development League, Cavaliers General Manager Danny Ferry announced today. 



Andriuskevicius was assigned to Arkansas on January 22 and played in four games for the RimRockers. He averaged 12.5 points on .536 shooting from the field (15-28), 4.3 rebounds and 1.8 blocks in 22.3 minutes per game. Andriuskevicius was recalled by the Cavaliers on February 1. He has played in six games for Cleveland this season and has grabbed four rebounds in nine total minutes.



Andriuskevicius' most recent assignment raises the number of NBA-assigned players currently active in the D-league to 12. In all, 24 players have been designated to D-League affiliates by 18 NBA teams.



He is expected to join the RimRockers in time for tonight's game at Albuquerque and will wear jersey No. 3.


----------



## duncon (Aug 26, 2008)

Andriuskevicius was the recalled by the caviliours on february1. He has played in six for cleveland this season and has grabbed.

===========================================================

duncon

[url="http://www.alcoholaddiction.org/arkansas]Arkansas Alcohol Addiction Treatment[/url]


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I can spell Andriuskevicius without looking! Well at least I think I did.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> I can spell Andriuskevicius without looking! Well at least I think I did.


I can spell Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis without looking! :yay:


----------

